# Something else is coming...



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

Something else is coming...


----------



## Archer 117 (Dec 5, 2006)

... what


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

i bet its from Copper John/Stan Releases


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

*Ho! Ho! Ho! LOL!!!*



dspringer said:


> Something else is coming...


Christmas is coming LOL!!!!


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

Sorry bud...no prize for second..:doh:


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

*riddle me this...*

first word...


----------



## francisco (Aug 12, 2003)

*what?*

what is it??

francisco


----------



## dkd1990 (Jun 28, 2007)

looks like a snowy cornfield south of owasco.


----------



## AlphaMale (Oct 28, 2008)

first word ... field .....


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

something for Field Archers?


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

Second Word????????


----------



## HATEoftheNORTH (Sep 20, 2008)

dspringer said:


> Something else is coming...


LOL :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:ukey:


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

AlphaMale said:


> first word ... field .....


second word "da love".. field da love" oh gee..I'm getting all moist and gooey....


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

*Second word*

Congrats to AlphaMale...first word is field. Here is the second word.


----------



## DBString's (Jul 28, 2002)

hmmmm, I think Eric took me hunting there!


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

*pure evil!*

I've been staring at that for about 10 minutes


----------



## icefishur96 (Dec 11, 2007)

*???????*

Uncle!!.... I give up?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

how about a good back tension with a safety?


----------



## bambam1 (Jul 22, 2007)

*easy one,,,*

cow knockers are spadable,,,,,,so whats that have to do with archery?


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*Filled the knockers & i liked them???*


----------



## 2cold1 (Feb 12, 2006)

Second word

*COMBUSTIBLE*


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Let me think anout this for a minute... we have "field" and "card".

I'm thinking this is a set of Mckenzie shot-placement cards indicating where the 5-ring is on field faces. For West Virginians.


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

How about field replaceable sight pins? If correct, do I win a set?

I would not mind the pair in the pic either.

Arrow


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

dspringer said:


> Congrats to AlphaMale...first word is field. Here is the second word.


Who cares what it is with that second picture from the left!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

Congrats, second word is "replaceable" and correct on the overall riddle. Field replaceable fiber optics. The use of the really long fiber optics made it very difficult if not impossible to replace fiberoptics, add pins, customize colors, etc... Now you can change a fiber, add a pin, etc…. in under 60 seconds! Our new '09 sights have this feature and what's more, you can upgrade your '07 and '08 sight to incorporate this feature.







BUT…………… what else is new on the ’09 Dead Nuts?????








Arrow....I don't think the pair in the pic are available.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

dspringer said:


> Congrats, second word is "replaceable" and correct on the overall riddle. Field replaceable fiber optics. The use of the really long fiber optics made it very difficult if not impossible to replace fiberoptics, add pins, customize colors, etc... Now you can change a fiber, add a pin, etc…. in under 60 seconds! Our new '09 sights have this feature and what's more, you can upgrade your '07 and '08 sight to incorporate this feature.
> View attachment 484428
> 
> BUT…………… what else is new on the ’09 Dead Nuts?????
> ...


cool :thumb:


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

dspringer said:


> BUT…………… what else is new on the ’09 Dead Nuts?????
> 
> Is it the much anticipated, much desired (at least by me) slider version of the DN?


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

Hopefully some .010 pin options  I'd surely like some for my CJ Comp 2 sight epsi:


----------



## insolent minx (Feb 7, 2005)

.010 pins? In the works but not yet. We *might* do a small run sometime this spring. No commitment on that though...


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

dspringer said:


> BUT…………… what else is new on the ’09 Dead Nuts?????
> 
> Is it the much anticipated, much desired (at least by me) slider version of the DN?


Silence, in some areas of the world, is considered deafening...and also an admission...:darkbeer:


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

More...


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

ttt


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

*APR and Lost*


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

I'm really starting to like the looks of it


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

*Don't be jumping to conclusions...*

There's more than meets the eye...









Check the pics already posted...what does not fit?


----------



## ksubigbuck (Jul 27, 2007)

Hmmm, from the first thread I'm thinking a rear sight with a single pin...but I really have no idea.


----------



## TTripin (Oct 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

I'm liking that sight bracket ..... solid and ton's of adjutability :thumb:


----------



## TXHillCountry (May 9, 2003)

Hard to tell from the pics but it looks like there may not be any lockdown required for windage and elevation. Can you just adjust and go?


----------



## AlphaMale (Oct 28, 2008)

a Micro adjustable CJ dead Nuts Pro II ... AWESOME BABY


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

*new fiber material.....*

This is our NEW .029 fiber optic strand suspending a 10 lb weight. Just another componenet in our sight that is battleship tough!


----------



## wy budro (Sep 12, 2008)

That fiber is DOUBLE TOUGH


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

010, 019, 029 fibers, realtree, lost, black. All metal construction, field replaceable fiber optics, battleship tough. More models and pics to come.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

I love it !!! :thumb:


----------



## Jacko (Feb 1, 2003)

Just what I needed, another great sight! When are they going to be available? Make me a left hand 6 pin, .019 in green, yellow, green, then .010 in green, yellow, green! When can I call!


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

WidowMaker - 010, 019, 029 fibers, all metal construction, black, realtree, lost.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

sweet :teeth::thumb:


----------



## oldglorynewbie (Oct 17, 2006)

dspringer said:


> Congrats, second word is "replaceable" and correct on the overall riddle. Field replaceable fiber optics. The use of the really long fiber optics made it very difficult if not impossible to replace fiberoptics, add pins, customize colors, etc... Now you can change a fiber, add a pin, etc…. in under 60 seconds! Our new '09 sights have this feature *and what's more, you can upgrade your '07 and '08 sight to incorporate this feature.*
> View attachment 484428
> 
> BUT…………
> View attachment 484437


What is cost going to be to do this upgrade and would we have to send our sight back to the factory?

Also, am I seeing the bubble level correctly? Looks like it only has one line to center the bubble up on. I am not one that has to have camo on all his accessories ( most of mine are not ) but it is nice to see the camo on your sights. :thumb:


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

will post pricing soon.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

dspringer said:


> View attachment 489925
> 
> will post pricing soon.


Where is the rest of the bow? LOL!

Looks tuff!:darkbeer:


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

Look closely......







Enter the SoloShot Series...official sight of Mathew's TV


----------



## oldglorynewbie (Oct 17, 2006)

Hmmm... Lost camo.


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

a wrap!


----------



## DUGF007 (Oct 31, 2006)

I love how the wrap is built in the housing......... man that looks like my next sight


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

:bump:


----------



## insolent minx (Feb 7, 2005)

ShootingABN! said:


> Where is the rest of the bow? LOL!
> 
> Looks tuff!:darkbeer:


The bow exploded and the sight was all that was left intact


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

when will the leftie micros be available  :becky:


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

BattleAxe
.019, .029, black, lost, realtree.

Product launch is ATA - Jan 8th.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

:bump:


----------



## hoove (Feb 25, 2005)

*Nice sights*

Nice improvements to great sights


----------



## LAGER325 (Jan 18, 2009)

I was wondering if you got the prices yet for these sights? I was thinking of getting a Mathews Hyperlite, and I think the soloshot would look sweet on there. I see they have them on Copper Johns website now, but no prices.


----------



## bertrunner (Jan 9, 2009)

*soloshot*

spoke with a girl at copper john who told me that the soloshot III 5 pin .019 would MSRP at 145.00 and they would be avalible april 1


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

the website doesn't say if the pins are individually micro adjustable. did you go away from this feature?


----------



## bertrunner (Jan 9, 2009)

*reps*

yesterday i spoke to kimberly carner and she siad that the soloshot sights will be shipped may 11 to dealers


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

bertrunner said:


> yesterday i spoke to kimberly carner and she siad that the soloshot sights will be shipped may 11 to dealers


cool :thumb: can't wait to try one


----------



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

avid3d said:


> the website doesn't say if the pins are individually micro adjustable. did you go away from this feature?


I am also wondering this. Are the Widowmaker and Soloshot III the same micro adjustability as the Supreme did...individual pins or all pins at once...


----------

